# sub looking for work Schaumburg area



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

2000 DODGE RAM W/8' WESTERN PRO PLUS 224-622-3477 Jerry


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

*This is my truck , ready to go*

This is my truck , ready to go , fully insured, well maintained , the plow is new ,


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Still looking, 
Wings for my pro plow just came. So now it iis 8' pro plus + wings , 
Happy Holidays everyone, be safe.

ussmileyflag


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

bump back to the top , still looking


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Wednesday morning bump*

Wednesday morning bump , still looking ,


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Sunday bump ,


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Need some help with this storm, let me know, have some work but definitely will have time to help out. Be safe and good luck, bump


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump
back to the top


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

JERRYJMJ;922802 said:


> Still looking,
> Wings for my pro plow just came. So now it iis 8' pro plus + wings ,
> Happy Holidays everyone, be safe.
> 
> ussmileyflag


If it was a Boss with wings I would hire you!! Just kidding. DO you have any interest in sidewalks?


----------

